# create a "script" to rename a file



## alc112 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi! 
I'm a newbie.
I'm looking for a way to do this:
I'd like to have a .bat file (or something similar that can work in most computers) that when I'd doubleclick it, the file called "aaaaa.avi" automatically gets renamed to "06 - hola.avi".
The avi and the bat files will be located in the same folder.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

If those are the actual file names, it's a simple one line batch file:

```
Ren "aaaaa.avi" "06 - hola.avi"
```
If you are wanting to rename files based on the track and title in the file metadata, batch can't do that.

There are plenty of 3rd party apps to do that. The avi file would have to already have the tag information.
Here's one free renaming program:
Rename Master


----------



## alc112 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks!!
It worked!!


----------

